# Divorce your wife for a warmer climate?



## Wisco (Jan 3, 2012)

I know this sounds nuts but when you live in wisconsin and you don't see the sun for weeks and you gain weight in the winter and generally don't go outside unless you have to. It's not healthy, the obvious questions is well if you love your wife you'll live anywhere true but if she loves me wouldn't she want to relocate for my mental and physical health. If she wasn't so attached to her family, I would declare we move south. Is this self centered? I will never leave her for weather but I can't stop thinking about it and every winter it get worse and worse. Any ideas? I hate cold weather, snow and clouds. I really don't understand how anyone lives here? I am being serious I think everyone in the north is nuts for living in this climate.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There are things that you can do to handle the weather... lights that simulte sunlight. Find indoor places to work out. Get to like outdoor winter sports... they are a blast!

You want to move because of weather.

She does not want to move because her entire support system is in Wisconsin. If you do move with her and then she goes into a depression because she misses her family and friends... would you then be selfish for not moving back with her to Wisconsin?

How long have you been married? How long have you lived in Wisconsin?


----------



## Wisco (Jan 3, 2012)

7 years, lived in wisco all my life but was living in florida and was only home on xmas vacation when I met her and been stuck here ever since. Wisco in summer is just great! but winter is horrible and just when I think I am going to pull all my hair out and go wacko the weather changes and I am all right again. It's a vicious cycle. Tried the whole outdoor sports thing, not for me. I think it might be the lack of sun more than the cold from what other people tell me. I thought about buying those therapy lights. Yeah I would be a jerk for not moving back if she went crazy in hot weather. I love heat and humidity and she doesn't.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I hate Florida most of the year. Only like it in the fall when it's not too warm and not yet winter. 

Try the lights. I hear that they do wonders.


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

Sounds like you have SAD (Seasonal Affective Disorder); see a doctor, 


FROM MAYO CLINIC: Symptoms: Symptoms usually build up slowly in the late autumn and winter months. Symptoms are usually the same as with depression:

•Increased appetite with weight gain (weight loss is more common with other forms of depression)

•Increased sleep and daytime sleepiness (too little sleep is more common with other forms of depression)

•Less energy and ability to concentrate in the afternoon

•Loss of interest in work or other activities

•Slow, sluggish, lethargic movement

•Social withdrawal

•Unhappiness and irritability


*****

Have you talked about this with your wife.....any chance your employment / finances would allow you (and your wife?) to take time away from the Winter Wisconsin and spend time in the sunny climes of the south. (Become a Snow Bird).....


----------



## tennisstar (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, I don't blame you. I live in TX, and I hate when it gets cold for the short period of time here. I love heat and humidity, too. Of course, it can get too hot (upper 90s, over 100) in the summer, but I will take that any day over the cold! 

I don't know what to say. I would like to think I'd move up north where my husband is from (NE) if he insisted upon it and I could find a good job like I have now...but I fear the winter would depress me too!


----------

